# Campy Record Hubs vs. Aftermarket



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

I was just wondering what everybody thinks about the Campy Record Hubs compared to aftermarket (Chris King, Alchemy,White Industries, etc.)? Any experienced wheel builders like to chime in please do. Looking to buid a low profile wheel set, but are looking for the smoothest and strongest hub available. I am a Campy nut, so would prefer to stay with them unless aftermarket it just way smoother and more rigid. My weight is 180 lbs, looking to build lighest strongest wheels that are strong, hold true. I do road riding on regular streets. My current wheels are Campy Chorus hubs (loose balls 1999), Mavix CXP 30 rims and wheelsmith spokes, not very light but take a beaten and keep going.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Campy quality*



gofast2wheeler said:


> I was just wondering what everybody thinks about the Campy Record Hubs compared to aftermarket (Chris King, Alchemy,White Industries, etc.)? Any experienced wheel builders like to chime in please do. Looking to buid a low profile wheel set, but are looking for the smoothest and strongest hub available. I am a Campy nut, so would prefer to stay with them unless aftermarket it just way smoother and more rigid. My weight is 180 lbs, looking to build lighest strongest wheels that are strong, hold true. I do road riding on regular streets. My current wheels are Campy Chorus hubs (loose balls 1999), Mavix CXP 30 rims and wheelsmith spokes, not very light but take a beaten and keep going.


There are lighter hubs out there, but IMO not better hubs. Obviously you can't get super low spoke count with Campy, but you have to ask whether you need it. If you want wheels about which you can boast of pushing the envelope, Campy hubs are the wrong answer. If you want wheels that are durable, roll well, and are easy to maintain, you can't do a lot better.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

You would be very happy with Campagnolo Record hubs laced to HED C2 rims. DT RR465 would be nice as well.

-Eric


----------



## strathconaman (Jul 3, 2003)

I built a set of 32 hole campy record hubs laced 3x wit cx-ray spokes to Aplha 340 rims that came out at 1370g. 

No carbon nothing. No fancy lacing. No low spoke, low durability wheels. These things are bomb proof and will probably out last 3 frames. They are also the lightest wheelset I own. Put that in your smoke and pipe it.


----------



## exracer (Jun 6, 2005)

They are not going to be the lightest hubs out there but they are extremely durable, reliable, whatever you want to call it. Have an older set of Record hubs on my Paramount. They have over 60k miles on them. Just done regular maintenance on them. Can't imagine the newer Record hubs being any less bullet proof.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

gofast2wheeler said:


> I was just wondering what everybody thinks about the Campy Record Hubs compared to aftermarket (Chris King, Alchemy,White Industries, etc.)? Any experienced wheel builders like to chime in please do. Looking to buid a low profile wheel set, but are looking for the smoothest and strongest hub available. I am a Campy nut, so would prefer to stay with them unless aftermarket it just way smoother and more rigid. My weight is 180 lbs, looking to build lighest strongest wheels that are strong, hold true. I do road riding on regular streets. My current wheels are Campy Chorus hubs (loose balls 1999), Mavix CXP 30 rims and wheelsmith spokes, not very light but take a beaten and keep going.


They're the best. The bearings last a very long time and if you somehow manage to wear out cups/freehub pawls/freehub springs they're all replaceable. Campagnolo is one of just a few companies (including Shimano) that coins the spoke holes so the hub flanges are more durable. Record grease ports double the interval between disassemblies.

The only down-side is that you need to buy NOS or used examples if you want classic silver or drillings other than 32h.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Well, they aren't the lightest out there but they sure are durable. I think they would be very comparable to a White Industries setup.


----------

